# need gunsmith near macon



## deerhunter7799 (Mar 21, 2012)

need to find gunsmith near macon to try and fix a misfire problem with my gun. my thompson center will not fire sometimes


----------



## killerv (Mar 23, 2012)

Call Tim at Ingleside Gunworks, have heard he does a little gunsmithing and have heard no bad things, if he can't do it, he'll tell you who to take it too around here.


----------



## HHammock (Apr 2, 2012)

The rifleman on Hwy 247 is another


----------



## straightshooter15 (Apr 4, 2012)

That is a headspace issue n will have to be repaired by thompson center if it's a single shot.


----------



## jerkthetrigger (Apr 20, 2012)

If it is an Encore or Contender, that is prolly your locking lugs not fully seating into place under the firing table. They depress a lever when they are fully seated. If that lever is not depressed...gun won't shoot.It's a simple fix you can do yourself by "dressing down " the top surface of the lugs just very slightly with a file. BTDT
There is good info on this (or any other problems with these T/C's) on Mike Bellm's website. Google BellmTC


----------

